# Need Bluetooth



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

I bought a computer with Windows 10 Home and with time I had some malware issues which in my own effort to clean it, I made the mistake to install Windows 10 Pro which was not legal. I have now installed the correct licensed version of the Windows 10 Home and I am now seeking for help for the Bluetooth issue.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200624202752.000000+060
Processor: AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R5 Graphics, 512 MB
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (439 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP 8015, ver 11.27, s/n PFQLQ018J20BI3
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver HPQOEM - 1072009, s/n 5CD614433F
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *HP 15-f387wm Notebook PC* which was purchased on April 14, 2017 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

What type of Bluetooth issue are you having with it?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

Am referring to the bluetooth under ''devices'' in settings of the pc


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

It's telling you that you have a bluetooth device on that system. Nothing wrong. Some OEM systems come with that option so users can connect their mobile devices with out having to use a cable.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

yes but I can't do that. I can connect y phone to it using the bluetooth.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

Where notification drops on the taskbar, there are options like the 'wifi', 'mobile hotspot',' project' and among others but there is no bluetooth to connect.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is some information from a Microsoft Support web page for adding Bluetooth to the taskbar Action Center and pairing devices.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/15290/windows-connect-bluetooth-device


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Qwacu said:


> Where notification drops on the taskbar, there are options like the 'wifi', 'mobile hotspot',' project' and among others but there is no bluetooth to connect.


It looks like you don't have bluetooth driver installed, you can find drivers on the site linked in post #2


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> It looks like you don't have bluetooth driver installed, you can find drivers on the site linked in post #2


Okay thanks so much. let me try and see how best it works out


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

On their page they said you must ensure your windows 10 pc supports bluetooth before you carry on with the process and since i have no bluetooth drivers on my I stopped.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, plese right click on start button and select *PowerShell* (*not* PowerShell Admin)

copy/paste bellow code into the console, wait a second and hit enter:

```
Get-NetAdapter | where { $_.HardwareInterface } | select * > $home\Desktop\devices.txt
Get-PnpDevice | select -Property status, FriendlyName, InstanceID >> $home\Desktop\devices.txt
```
zip up and upload "devices.txt" file which is now on your desktop


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

Device.txt


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, use bellow link to download bluetooth driver:
https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp73001-73500/sp73250.exe

Install the driver and reboot system, let me know if this works.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

okay


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

Am done installing but the same responds as the initial. I think what I downloaded and installed didn't work as expect


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, please press windows button and then settings
Click on "Updates & Security"
Click on "Troubleshot"
From the list select "Bluetooth"
If there is no list click on "Additional troubleshooters" and select "Bluetooth"

If the troubleshooter doesn't fix the problem after installing the driver, you either do not have bluetooth device or there is no driver that works for current windows 10.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

I think there is no bluetooth device


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes obviously there is no bluetooth adapter.
Fell free to uninstall bluetooth driver.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

okay


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I forgot but it could be possible your bluetooth adapter is physically turned off.
Usually there is some button on laptop to turn it on.
On some laptops it's possible to turn on/off using keyboard shortcut.

See example manual,
open the manual and press CTRL + F, then search for "bluetooth" to browse the manual:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c04784770


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

the guidelines they are giving requires that you already have bluetooth drivers on your computer


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You already know how to get bluetooth driver, just repeat the steps discussed so far to install them and try again following manual and running troubleshooter.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

is still not working


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, so there is indeed no bluetooth adapter on your computer.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

yeah


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try this driver :- https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp72001-72500/sp72163.exe


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

HP Notebook - 15-f387wm (Touch) (ENERGY STAR) Product Specifications
https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04936075

Are you sure your laptop has bluetooth?

I have several computers with Windows 10. They all have that same menu for Settings > Device
The top of the dialog always show "Bluetooth & other devices" whether they have Bluetooth or not.
In other words that menu alone does not tell you whether your notebook has bluetooth

I did an experiment with a computer that I know has never had bluetooth.
1. The computer showed the same "Bluetooth & other devices" dialog
2. I inserted a blutooth dongle into a USB port
3. Windows automatically installed the generic Microsoft bluetooth driver
4. I looked at the same "Bluetooth & other devices" dialog
5. Now below "Add Bluetooth or other device" was a new option "Bluetooth Off/On"

If you look at the Device Manager and you have bluetooth hardware without a driver you should see a device with a yellow question mark next to it.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

MisterEd51 said:


> HP Notebook - 15-f387wm (Touch) (ENERGY STAR) Product Specifications
> https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04936075
> 
> Are you sure your laptop has bluetooth?
> ...


yeah am sure there is no bluetooth adapter or drive on my laptop


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

managed said:


> Try this driver :- https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp72001-72500/sp72163.exe


not also working


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Although your computer doesn't have a Bluetooth adapter, I keep this:



> I bought a computer with Windows 10 Home and with time I had some malware issues which in my own effort to clean it, I made the mistake to install Windows 10 Pro which was not legal. *I have now installed the correct licensed version of the Windows 10 Home *


Stay safe. 

As for Bluetooth, you can use an external adapter and do your job.

E.g. 
https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Computer-Network-Adapters/b?ie=UTF8&node=3015437011


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you so much you've really being of great help. I appreciate😊😊


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do the following so I can remove the tag on your profile indicating you're running pirated Windows:

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>10.0.19041.1</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x00000000</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult>0x00000000</LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>0</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>B4G3Q</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00325-80440-43889-AAOEM</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>10.0.19041.2.00010300.0.0.101</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 10 Home</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>Core</EditionId>
<BuildLab>19041.vb_release.191206-1406</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>GMT Standard Time(GMT+01:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>0567073a-7d74-403b-b2d5-6b35da372d8d</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, OEM_DM channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>5f41f549-d3ca-4a1d-5b38-34411b3b42ce</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>03612-03258-044-043889-02-2057-19041.0000-1762020</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>OEMM</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid></ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>687119133775414423302786443549962907199843962661196133738847125</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-1935749414-41328414-3719181782</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>2057</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>2057</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>2057</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<OA3ProductKey>xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-B4G3Q</OA3ProductKey>
<ActivationScenarioCode></ActivationScenarioCode>
<ProductKeyCode></ProductKeyCode>
<Manufacturer>HP</Manufacturer>
<Model>HP 15 Notebook PC </Model>
<InstallDate>20200624202752.000000+060</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps>GenuineId=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f;OemId=0000064397;OptionalInfoId=3pPec9HIMMXaShhSA/9g1gHbmhJGqHwFVZoFFbcMuWH6Y7gE6SInsJaqRks0N/HM;Pid=AE2PeGPGxHGheIaaQ80OQm1pp+fYfrNd4Qnr6jNKVFw=;SkuId=0567073a-7d74-403b-b2d5-6b35da372d8d;TimeStampServer=2020-06-25T00:03:31Z;</ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It seems fine now. Thank you for posting the report.


----------



## Qwacu (Apr 4, 2020)

You are welcome


----------

